# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Verwaltungsstellen >  Verwaltungsstellen etc. auf Phuket

## Bagsida

Hallo, 

hier habe ich einige Links, Telefonnummern usw. von Verwaltungsstellen etc. zusammengestellt : 

*Honorarkonsul der Bundesrepublik Deutschland in Phuket* 

Koordinaten : Breite 7°55'3.97"N / Länge 98°22'9.41"E
100/425 Chalermprakiat R.9 Rd., (Srisuchat, Bypass Road North) Rassada, Phuket Town 83000 Thailand
Tel.:+66 (0) 7661 0407
Fax.:+66 (0) 7661 0408 
E-mail: info@deutscheskonsulatphuket.com 
Website : http://www.deutscheskonsulatphuket.com 
Karte auf der Website 

*Phuket Immigration Office* 
482 Phuket Road, A.Muang, Phuket 83000 
Koordinaten : Breite 7°52'11.93"N / Länge 98°23'36.97"E 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 221905 
Fax: +66 (0) 76 212108 

*Aussenstelle Patong Beach:* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 340477 

Email: phuketimmigration@gmail.com 
Website : http://phuket.immigration.go.th oder http://phuketdir.com/pktimmigration/

*Phuket Zulassungs- und Führerscheinstelle (Land Transport Office)* 
42/4 Rattanakosin Song-Roy-Pee Road,Taladneua, Muang, Phuket 83000 
Koordinaten : Breite 7°52'14.25"N / Länge 98°23'23.91"E 
Tel.: +66 (0)76-211019, (0)76 220792, (0)76 214930, (0)76 214929 
E-mail: info@phuketlandtransport.th.org 
Website : http://phuketdir.com/pkttransport/ 


*Phuket Provincial Hall (mit Verbraucherschutz-Stelle)* 

http://www.phuketcity.go.th/ 
Die Verbraucherschutzstelle ist umgezogen und befindet sich geradeaus zwischen der Doppeltreppe durch im Büro am Ende (Stand 10.09) 


*Phuket Airport* 

http://www.phuketairportonline.com/ 


*Phuket Airport Bus* 

http://www.airportbusphuket.com/ 


*Phuket Bus Terminal* 

http://www.1stopphuket.com/getting_here/bus/ 


*Phuket Polizei-Stationen* 

Touristen Polizei-Notruf : 1155
Polizei-Notruf : 191 

*Phuket Tourist Police Station* 
Tel.: 1155 oder +66 (0) 76 254693 
100/31-32 Bypass Road, Tambol Rasada, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Phuket Traffic Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 220919 
1 Chumphon Road, Taladyai, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Phuket Marine Police Division 5* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 211883 
Phuket Road, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Phuket Provincial Police Headquarters* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 213446 
Yaowarat Road, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Chalong Sub - District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 381247 
Fax: +66 (0) 76 381930 
Tambol Chalong, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Kamala Sub - District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 385310 
Tambol Kamala, Khathu, Phuket 83120 

*Kathu District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 342719, +66 (0) 76 342721 
Tambol Patong, Khathu, Phuket 83150

*Muang District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 216856, +66 (0) 76 212115 
1 Chumphon Road, Muang, Phuket 83000 

*Thalang District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 311123 
Thepkrasattri Road, Thalang, Phuket 83110 

*Thung Thong Sub - District Police Station* 
Tel.: +66 (0) 76 321182, +66 (0) 76 321516 
Tambol Thung Thong, Kathu, Phuket 83120 

*Phuket Hospitals* 

*Phuket International Hospital* 
44 Chalermprakiat Ror 9 Rd 
(zwischen INDEX-Living Mall und Big C an der bypass road) 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 24 9400, +66 (0)76 21 0936 
Email: info@phuket-inter-hospital.co.th 
Website: http://www.phuket-inter-hospital.co.th 

Hinweis : 
Verfügt über Hyperbaric Chamber (Druckkabine für Tauchunfälle) 
Webseite: http://www.sssnetwork.com/pages/phukethome.html 
Notruf : +66 (0)81 081 9000



Mit freundlicher Genehmigung vom Subaquatic Safety Services 

Bemerkung : 
Ärzte und Krankenschwestern erhalten dort auch eine Art Tauchausbildung um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Diese Druckkammer war zuvor in Patong. In Patong existiert keine solche Druckkammer mehr. In der Hochsaison werden pro Monat ca. 10 Tauchunfälle behandelt. 


*Bangkok Phuket Hospital* 
2/1 Hongyok utis Rd, Phuket City 
Located in Phuket City. 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 25 4421 
Email: info@phukethospital.com 
Website: http://www.phukethospital.com 

*Mission Hospital Phuket* 
4/1 Thepkrasattri Rd 
Amphur Muang, Phuket 83000 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 237220/5 - 211907 oder 212149 - 01-4299627 
Email: pkah@phuket.ksc.co.th 
Website: http://www.missionhospitalphuket.com 

*Patong Hospital* 
Sawatdirak Road, Patong Beach, Phuket 83150 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 344225 - 340617 
Notruf: +66 (0) 76 340444 
Email: patonghospital@hotmail.com 
Website: http://www.patonghospital.com

*Thalang Government Hospital* 
Thepkrasattri Road, Thalang,Phuket 83110 
Tel.: +66 (0)76 311111 

*Vachira Phuket Hospital* 
353  Yaowarat Road,Muang Phuket Thailand 83000
Tel.: +66 (0)76 36-1234
Fax: +66 (0)76 21-1155
Hotline 1669
Email: info@vachiraphuket.go.th
Website: http://www.vachiraphuket.go.th 


Bemerkung : 
Verfügt über eine sehr grosse, neue und hochmoderne Druckkammer 
zur z.B. zur Behandlung von Brandverletzungen (steht nicht für Behandlung von Tauchunfällen zur Verfügung). 


Bagsida

*P.S.:*

Ich habe diese Infos auch schon in einem anderen Forum veröffenrtlicht - stammt aber alles von mir selbst, ist also nicht von irgendwo rüber kopiert.

----------

